# My male to female makeover! Hope I'm finally getting decent at makeup...



## girlyboy9 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey everyone!  So I am a transgendered girl not yet on hormones(but I hope to be soon).  I've finally gotten serious about makeup and clothes and I wanted to post a few before and after pics to see how you all thought I was doing!  Constructive criticism welcome too!  I know about my eyebrows, I'm not fulltime female yet so I can't really get them shaped just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 2, 2014)

I would go a little lighter on the eyeliner, especially the outer V. Your blush and lipstick are perfect though. Your skirts are too short and you're showing too much cleavage! Not a prude thing, just a self-respect and others respecting you thing. If you insist upon it, then just do one or the other at a time.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

You look amazing! Regarding the clothes, let me just say, you do you, you don't have to listen to anyone else's opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love your hair in the first 2 pics, and your makeup looks good to me! Good luck with your transition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Apr 2, 2014)

Your makeup looks good to me, but I have a question about the glasses.  Did you get Lasik or are you wearing contacts now?  I ask because my friends who wear glasses and contacts say that they often alter their eye makeup when they are wearing their glasses.  If you are going to wear glasses at some point, that might be something to keep in mind and practice as well.

As far as clothing goes, my general rule is cleavage or legs, but not both at once.  Well, except for special occasion dresses, which is a different thing altogether.  My personal opinion is that the last dress is too short, because it would be a pain to sit in it comfortably and not have to constantly adjust it.  Loving the lace detail on the navy dress, btw!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm wearing contacts, yep I have no idea how to wear makeup with glasses, but I guess I will have to figure that out eventually!  I kind of figure I'll only wear glasses before bed or things liek that anyways.

The last dress was just a Halloween costume so I thought it was ok for that!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 2, 2014)

I think you look great! I like the way you've done your eye makeup - I'm a fan of eyeliner and don't think it's too much. And I like the way your bangs are in that top pic, especially. That look really suits you. I have no objection to short skirts or lots of cleavage. I think if you've got it, go ahead and proudly show it off (and hell, you have fantastic legs and likely paid some decent money to get nice boobs, so there you go). I think my only tip would be to do some eyebrow shaping. A little more of an arch will look more feminine. But you're doing great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Girl, I would kill for your legs! For eye makeup I would recommend trying a brown smoky eye for a softer, more natural and more feminine look. It's universally flattering and there are tons of tutorials on Youtube. Also, eyebrow shaping is a great idea, but as you said, that might have to wait until you make the final transition.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah! I didn't notice the comment about eyebrow shaping in the original post! Whoops...


----------



## Clackey (Apr 3, 2014)

If I had boobs like that I'd have the out.....ALL...OF....THE....TIME!

One tip about makeup with glasses...go easy on the mascara or you will be cleaning your glasses all day.  When I wear my glasses I do a light eye then a really bold lip.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow you look fantastic! Don't be afraid of shaping your brows, my husband has very thick ones and shapes them all the time. If you thin them lightly you can keep a natural look but have that transition to a more defined brow with a little brow liner.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think you look great!! Keep doing what makes you happy!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 3, 2014)

I love the whole overall look of the one with you wearing that lace dress. The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Woah first of all you look awesome! I wish I had your legs... and I just wish my body was svelte in general like yours, lol... haha oh right on to constructive criticism: I'd use some nice babydoll demi wispie lashes (Ardell makes a pair) just to elongate your eye shape and make it appear more cat-like.

I'd also encourage you to do some contouring (not quite as much as Kim Kardashian though), but just some subtle bronzer that is 2 shades darker than your foundation on your jawline (to create the shape you want) and under your cheekbones so they pop more (you can also use it on the sides of your nose if you want to "slenderize" your nose).

You want to use bronzer to push back the parts of your face you would like smaller (for me that's under my chin, sides of my nose, and under my cheeks) and use a highlighter to bring out the parts of your face that would naturally hit the light (for me that's the middle of my nose, above my blush, my browbone, the cupids bow above my lip and a delicate amount on my forehead and chin). Makeup is a lot about personal preference and just learning the tricks of the trade is enough to help you customize your look. Remember to blend blend blend if you do decide to contour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.





Hope that helped!


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 3, 2014)

You are gorgeous, and I have to echo the compliments for your bangs and that navy dress. So cute!

I just don't think anyone can tell you how you should do your makeup. I think the best advice I could give would be to watch lots of tutorials and experiment with styles/techniques until you find what works for you. There are some really good recommendations of youtube gurus worth watching in the youtube gurus and blogs thread.

Really though, wear a cat eye if you like. Wear thick liner if you like it. Wear lashes if you like them. Wear bold lips if you like them. Just do what you like!

Edit: Contouring is fun, and the results are really interesting (sometimes shocking) - it's not something I would have learned how to do without the internet for sure. It's worth checking out some guides and practicing especially if there are areas you want to sculpt.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome advice!  I've really wanted to get into contouring but I'm not sure I have the right colors for it and I never know exactly what I should or shouldnt contour for my face shape.  I know it can work wonders though and I really want to get into it soon.  I mean of all the contour areas which do you think I might need? Thanks so much for the compliments too!  believe me, I'd trade my skinny body for your curves anyday!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah first of all you look awesome! I wish I had your legs... and I just wish my body was svelte in general like yours, lol... haha oh right on to constructive criticism: I'd use some nice babydoll demi wispie lashes (Ardell makes a pair) just to elongate your eye shape and make it appear more cat-like.

I'd also encourage you to do some contouring (not quite as much as Kim Kardashian though), but just some subtle bronzer that is 2 shades darker than your foundation on your jawline (to create the shape you want) and under your cheekbones so they pop more (you can also use it on the sides of your nose if you want to "slenderize" your nose).

You want to use bronzer to push back the parts of your face you would like smaller (for me that's under my chin, sides of my nose, and under my cheeks) and use a highlighter to bring out the parts of your face that would naturally hit the light (for me that's the middle of my nose, above my blush, my browbone, the cupids bow above my lip and a delicate amount on my forehead and chin). Makeup is a lot about personal preference and just learning the tricks of the trade is enough to help you customize your look. Remember to blend blend blend if you do decide to contour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.





Hope that helped!


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 3, 2014)

I also think you look great!  I've known a number transitioning individuals who have found makeup to be a challenge, but it looks like you're already on the right path; love the photos!


----------



## amymay7 (Apr 3, 2014)

You are beautiful! I love the navy dress on you. I only recently started contouring. You could try out contouring just under your cheekbones. I know Mac sells contouring powder online but if you happen to have a cool brown eyeshadow a couple shades darker than your skin you could try to use that instead. I am fair and have used a light taupe that worked great. Like some others here have said, watch a video on YouTube. Remember it's just makeup and it comes off if you make a mistake. Good luck!


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I personally do a pretty excessive amount of contouring, I don't use a TON of product because I don't want it to look streaky but I do use some bronzer (try the Wet n Wild "Ticket to Brazil" bronzer to start out, it's REALLY inexpensive, I think it's $3.99 at most drugstores) under my cheekbones, under my chin, on the sides of my nose and to balance my face out, a little bit around my temples. I think that just gives a nice overall sunkissed look, but also, like I said, it hides problem areas for me and then sort of accentuates the nicer areas. Those are pretty conventional areas to contour so you can start with just under your cheekbones, see how you like it and then keep doing that or add more areas. I think the main purpose of makeup is just to improve upon your natural beauty and I make sure that whatever look I'm trying to achieve is cohesive. 

For highlighter, I use Stila's Kitten or Wet n Wild's Reserve your Cabana (pictured below) on most days... for the inexpensive option definitely look at the wet n wild line... there's really only 3 or 4 colors of highliter and bronzers so it'll be easy to pick out your shade. Also, if this line doesn't work for your coloration (even though I suspect it might!) you can try the NYC Cosmetics which are also in most drugstores, they have a Sunkissed bronzer that I've seen bloggers rave about.

Honestly, I think contouring looks like a scary and daunting task at first (I know it did to me!) but once you start doing it you'll realize its a lot easier than any diagrams or experts make it look. When you have that brush in your hand and your compact of shimmery or bronzy goodness, you won't want to stop! I can do my entire face contoured like in that previous image in just about a minute. I think it just gives my look that extra oomph since my face can tend to look a little flat without it! 

And hehe, I think we all want the body we can't have!!! If only I were born a svelte supermodel with blonde hair... but nooo, that just couldn't be the case!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 3, 2014)

Here is a great tip I saw here (not sure who made the post):

Try new makeup looks a night before bed, that way if it doesn't work you can wash it off and go to bed. If it does snap a photo and keep the products you used together for the next time.


----------



## candicesj (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the makeup looks great!! Very pretty! Good luck with everything!


----------



## guenivere (Apr 4, 2014)

Love the eyeliner! If you like a darker line, don't minimize it. You look great! But I do agree with having either bold lips or bold eyes. Both at the same time is just too much unless you're going clubbing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

You look amazing...and I think you have done a great job with your makeup.... gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah first of all you look awesome! I wish I had your legs... and I just wish my body was svelte in general like yours, lol... haha oh right on to constructive criticism: I'd use some nice babydoll demi wispie lashes (Ardell makes a pair) just to elongate your eye shape and make it appear more cat-like.

I'd also encourage you to do some contouring (not quite as much as Kim Kardashian though), but just some subtle bronzer that is 2 shades darker than your foundation on your jawline (to create the shape you want) and under your cheekbones so they pop more (you can also use it on the sides of your nose if you want to "slenderize" your nose).

You want to use bronzer to push back the parts of your face you would like smaller (for me that's under my chin, sides of my nose, and under my cheeks) and use a highlighter to bring out the parts of your face that would naturally hit the light (for me that's the middle of my nose, above my blush, my browbone, the cupids bow above my lip and a delicate amount on my forehead and chin). Makeup is a lot about personal preference and just learning the tricks of the trade is enough to help you customize your look. Remember to blend blend blend if you do decide to contour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.





Hope that helped!
I agree with this!!!! Highlighting and contouring can make a huge difference in the way your face looks. It takes some practice but just try it at home when you aren't planning on going anywhere. I only do it when I plan on going out with friends. It takes time but it's totally worth it. I think you look great overall!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

I think you look pretty freaking fantastic!


----------



## kelsita (Apr 14, 2014)

I love the eyebrows! When I was looking through vogue, all of the cool models had really noticeable eyebrows. 

http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/trends/cara-delevingne-eyebrows


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 15, 2014)

You have such a beautiful smile, by the way.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 16, 2014)

Aww thank you!  Its really funny actually, as a guy nobody ever told me I had a nice smile, but I hear it all the time as a woman!  Is that just a social gender thing, or do I just have a girly smile?


----------



## themakeupgirl (Apr 16, 2014)

You look wonderful! Very sweet hairstyle! You have a lovely eye shape, perhaps experiment with leaving out the cat eye flick and see what you think. I'm Asian too and I never do the extra little flick because I think it looks distracting on me. But that's just my personal preference, please don't think I'm critiquing you for a mistake! Best of luck to you with your transition and welcome to the sisterhood


----------



## Carol D. (Apr 17, 2014)

Very cute!


----------

